# Safari 5.0.6 et .flv



## JPTK (9 Août 2011)

Depuis quelques semaines, probablement depuis une maj (dernière disponible pour léopard), il n'est plus possible de télécharger sur le mac les vidéos .flv en copiant la ligne concernée dans la fenêtre "activité", c'était pourtant bien pratique... dorénavant une fenêtre quicktime s'ouvre et en plus la vidéo ne s'affiche même pas.

Une idée pour remettre les choses en ordre ?

Merci.


----------



## Oizo (9 Août 2011)

Tu as essayé d'ouvrir la fenêtre téléchargements de Safari et de faire coller ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Août 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Tu as essayé d'ouvrir la fenêtre téléchargements de Safari et de faire coller ?



Euh bah oui c'était la méthode en fait, j'ai toujours fait comme ça et c'est bien là le problème, maintenant ça ne télécharge plus la vidéo mais une fenêtre quicktime apparaît dans la nouvelle fenêtre de safari (sans que s'affiche pour autant la vidéo donc en plus...)

Merci quand même


----------



## JPTK (11 Août 2011)

Personne ? Ça marche comme avant pour ceux qui utilisaient cette manip ? 

Sinon c'est quoi le logiciel qui va bien pour télécharger les vidéos .flv et qui ne concernent pas seulement youtube et dailymotion ?


----------



## Oizo (12 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Personne ? Ça marche comme avant pour ceux qui utilisaient cette manip ?



Avec Snow Leopard et Safari 5.1 cette manip fonctionne sans problème chez moi.


----------



## Php21 (12 Août 2011)

Chez moi, elle ne fonctionne plus depuis que j'ai également fait la derniere màj Safari 5.1.
Il se passe exactement ce qui est décrit par JPTK.

Une soluce !?


----------



## Oizo (12 Août 2011)

Php21 a dit:


> Chez moi, elle ne fonctionne plus depuis que j'ai également fait la derniere màj Safari 5.1.
> Il se passe exactement ce qui est décrit par JPTK.
> 
> Une soluce !?



Etrange vu qu'avec la même version ça roule chez moi, j'ai Perian d'installé pour lire les flv avec QuickTime, tu l'as aussi ?
Et j'ai décoché dans Safari "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables".


----------



## Php21 (12 Août 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Etrange vu qu'avec la même version ça roule chez moi, j'ai Perian d'installé pour lire les flv avec QuickTime, tu l'as aussi ?
> Et j'ai décoché dans Safari "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables".



J'ai Perian Version 1.2.3
Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé ds les préférences de Safari "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables". 



En fait, c'est le fichier de la page YouTube, qui ne se télécharge plus lorsque je clique sur Fenêtre > Activité > La ligne de plusieurs Mo.
Auparavant ce clique faisait s'ouvrir la page des téléchargements, et maintenant c'est un nouvel onglet qui s'ouvre à coté et qui correspond a une fenêtre Quicktime.
Comme si je devais lire la vidéo directement et pas la télécharger.


----------



## Oizo (12 Août 2011)

Php21 a dit:


> En fait, c'est le fichier de la page YouTube, qui ne se télécharge plus lorsque je clique sur Fenêtre > Activité > La ligne de plusieurs Mo.
> Auparavant ce clique faisait s'ouvrir la page des téléchargements, et maintenant c'est un nouvel onglet qui s'ouvre à coté et qui correspond a une fenêtre Quicktime.
> Comme si je devais lire la vidéo directement et pas la télécharger.



Ok ! Alors sélectionne simplement la ligne de plusieurs Mo (sans double-cliquer), fais édition copier (ou cmd-C), ouvre la fenêtre téléchargements et fais édition coller.


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Ok ! Alors sélectionne simplement la ligne de plusieurs Mo (sans double-cliquer), fais édition copier (ou cmd-C), ouvre la fenêtre téléchargements et fais édition coller.



Perso c'est ce que j'ai toujours fait, j'ai la même version de perian et "ouvrir les fichiers auto" dans safari a tjs été désactivé... 

Le pire c'est que sous Firefox c'est idem :hein:
(enfin si je colle la ligne de la fenêtre d'activité de safari dans le champ d'url de FF, je le faisais pour les .mp4 car seul FF savait les télécharger direct).


----------



## regsam (13 Août 2011)

La différence, c'est que le fichier téléchargé n'a plus de suffixe, ce qui fait que la lecture est impossible.
Il suffit d'ajouter un suffixe .flv ou .mov au fichier téléchargé et tout marche comme avant.


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2011)

regsam a dit:


> La différence, c'est que le fichier téléchargé n'a plus de suffixe, ce qui fait que la lecture est impossible.
> Il suffit d'ajouter un suffixe .flv ou .mov au fichier téléchargé et tout marche comme avant.



Toi pas comprendre, toi mal lu  
Le fichier se télécharge pas, c'est *ça* le problème.


----------



## Oizo (13 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Toi pas comprendre, toi mal lu
> Le fichier se télécharge pas, c'est *ça* le problème.



Un exemple de lien que je puisse tester ? Car j'en ai essayé quelques-uns tous fonctionnent.


----------



## Php21 (13 Août 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Ok ! Alors sélectionne simplement la ligne de plusieurs Mo (sans double-cliquer), fais édition copier (ou cmd-C), ouvre la fenêtre téléchargements et fais édition coller.



Je viens de tester le méthode, ci-dessus, et effectivement cela fonctionne.   :rateau:

C'est trés proche de mon ancienne façon de faire.   

Sur le même lien (YouTube), j'ai ré-essayé mon ancienne façon de faire > et c'est retour à ce que JPTK & moi avons décrit.

c'est donc bien ds la maniére de faire que fait la difference.

Merci pour ta soluce


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2011)

Ici, ici ou encore ici.


----------



## Oizo (13 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Ici, ici ou encore ici.



Pour ton premier lien, la vidéo n'est pas téléchargeable, j'ai essayé de fouiller un peu plus loin en trouvant le lien direct de la vidéo (en inspectant l'élément), j'ai eu droit à "Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à accéder à la ressource requise". Pour les deux autres liens, en suivant ma méthode décrite plus haut, cela fonctionne.


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Pour les deux autres liens, en suivant ma méthode décrite plus haut, cela fonctionne.



Bah plus chez moi, c'est bien là le problème, merci quand même :rateau:

EDIT : J'ai trouvé grâce à google



> sur safari Fenetre => activité => ligne la plus lourde ou finissant par FLV => double click le téléchargement se lance alors (*en cas de non lancement du telechargement " ALT doubleclick " telecharge le fichier source* )



Je sais pas pourquoi ça ne marche plus comme avant... ainsi soit-il !


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Le premier lien n'est pas protégé, du moins sous SL. (Je n'ai pas encore installé Lion)


----------



## Oizo (13 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le premier lien n'est pas protégé, du moins sous SL. (Je n'ai pas encore installé Lion)



Comment tu as fait ? Avec ce lien chez moi il refuse catégoriquement de télécharger !


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le premier lien n'est pas protégé, du moins sous SL.



Idem.


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Comment tu as fait ? Avec ce lien chez moi il refuse catégoriquement de télécharger !



Comme d'habitude, Je lance la lecture de la vidéo , ensuite:
 Fenêtre => Activité,  copier/coller de la ligne en question dans la fenêtre de Téléchargement.


----------



## Oizo (13 Août 2011)

Je n'y comprend plus rien ! J'arrive à télécharger les autres liens mais celui-ci rien à faire. Pas de permission d'accès. Bizarre.

Par contre si je copie le lien, que j'ouvre QuickTime, Fichier "Ouvrir une adresse URL", je colle le lien, je peux télécharger et enregistrer la vidéo. 

Si quelqu'un y comprend quelque chose ?!


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai déjà ce problème sur certaines vidéo depuis des mois.

Toutefois cela ne m'empêche pas d'enregistrer le fichier. La procédure est seulement un peu plus compliquée :

- lancer la vidéo
- ouvrir la fenêtre d'activité (raccourci *&#8997;&#8984;A* )
- repérer le fichier vidéo (généralement de grande taille et encore en cours de téléchargement)
- double-cliquer sur la ligne du fichier
Si le fichier s'ouvre dans une fenêtre Safari intégrant un lecteur QuickTime :
- si la barre d'adresse est cachée par défaut, la faire apparaître (raccourci *&#8984;ù* )
- ouvrir la fenêtre de téléchargement (raccourci *&#8997;&#8984;L* )
- avec la souris, prendre l'URL de la vidéo dans la barre d'adresse (la saisir par son icône à gauche) et la glisser dans la fenêtre de téléchargement.


J'arrive ainsi parfaitement à télécharger la première vidéo. Le téléchargement par la méthode du Alt + double-clic provoque en revanche la récupération d'un petit fichier html à la place du fichier vidéo.


----------



## Oizo (13 Août 2011)

C'est bon j'ai réussi avec la méthode ci-dessus ! C'est parfait merci. Mais pourquoi chez certains ça fonctionne sans passer par là, mystère !


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si le fichier s'ouvre dans une fenêtre Safari avec un lecteur QuickTime :



Dans ce cas là je trouve plus simple de faire ce que je viens de découvrir soit un "alt+double-clic" sur la ligne concernée dans la fenêtre d'activité.

EDIT : j'avais pas vu ta dernière phrase...


> Le téléchargement par la méthode du Alt + double-clic provoque en revanche la récupération d'un petit fichier html à la place de la vidéo.



 t'es sûr que t'as pas cliqué sur la mauvaise ligne ?? Marrant que ça marche pas de la même façon chez les uns et les autres.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> t'es sûr que t'as pas cliqué sur la mauvaise ligne ?? Marrant que ça marche pas de la même façon chez les uns et les autres.


Je suis sûr. J'ai même recommencé à plusieurs reprises pour vérifier.

Je remarque d'ailleurs que si je glisse trop vite l'adresse de la vidéo dans la fenêtre de téléchargement sans attendre que le lecteur QuickTime apparaisse dans la fenêtre, c'est également ce petit fichier html qui est téléchargé à la place de la vidéo.

Il doit y avoir une question de timing qui empêche la méthode du Alt+double-clic de fonctionner.


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je suis sûr. J'ai même recommencé à plusieurs reprises pour vérifier.
> 
> Je remarque d'ailleurs que si je glisse trop vite l'adresse de la vidéo dans la fenêtre de téléchargement sans attendre que le lecteur QuickTime apparaisse dans la fenêtre, c'est également ce petit fichier html qui est téléchargé à la place de la vidéo.
> 
> Il doit y avoir une question de timing qui empêche la méthode du Alt+double-clic de fonctionner.



As tu testé en lançant avant tout la vidéo depuis la page de Safari (tu la laisses en lecture) et seulement ensuite, Fenêtre => Activité, copier/coller de la ligne en question dans la fenêtre de Téléchargement.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> As tu testé en lançant avant tout la vidéo depuis la page de Safari (tu la laisses en lecture) et seulement ensuite, Fenêtre => Activité, copier/coller de la ligne en question dans la fenêtre de Téléchargement.


Je viens d'essayer. J'obtiens le petit fichier html à la place de la vidéo.


Le problème, c'est que l'adresse de la vidéo dans la fenêtre d'activité pointe sur ce petit fichier html :

http://player.vimeo.com/play_redirect?clip_id=27260633&sig=87e5d94650d4b86a94119bb4ed25d2a4&time=1313230522&quality=hd&codecs=H264,VP8,VP6&type=moogaloop_local&embed_location=

mais que la vidéo est en fait situé à une autre adresse :

http://av.vimeo.com/56081/814/61424830.mp4?token=1313231560_a4b0b7f9fbbd26bcc3e9b12485ac14a9

Il faut donc laisser le temps à Safari et au site web de procéder à la redirection, ce qui n'est pas possible en provoquant le téléchargement direct par Alt+double-clic ou par Copier-Coller.


----------



## rvincent54 (15 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai déjà ce problème sur certaines vidéo depuis des mois.
> 
> ...



Salut
Suis sous Lion et Safari 5.1 et aucun des raccourcis que tu proposes ci-dessus ne fonctionnent pour moi.
Comme bcp d'entre vous depuis cette nouvelle mise à jour je ne peux plus récupérer les vidéos avec l'ancienne méthode...

Certes je ne suis pas un expert, je dois oublier de faire quelque chose mais bon... la méthode alt+ double clics fonctionne alors ça devrait aller


----------



## subsole (15 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer. J'obtiens le petit fichier html à la place de la vidéo.
> 
> 
> Le problème, c'est que l'adresse de la vidéo dans la fenêtre d'activité pointe sur ce petit fichier html :
> ...



Bonjour, 
C'est pour cela qu'il faut d'abord lancer la vidéo, comme je le disais dans mon précédant post.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> C'est pour cela qu'il faut d'abord lancer la vidéo, comme je le disais dans mon précédant post.


C'est pourtant bien ce que j'ai fait et si c'est bien nécessaire, ça ne suffit pas. Car malgré tout, l'adresse finale n'apparaît pas dans la fenêtre d'activité après le lancement de la vidéo :








.


----------



## subsole (15 Août 2011)

Je ne comprends pas, ici c'est "bingo" à tous les coups.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> Suis sous Lion et Safari 5.1 et aucun des raccourcis que tu proposes ci-dessus ne fonctionnent pour moi.


Les raccourcis sont normalement ceux de Safari, et non pas ceux de Lion. Je ne comprends pas comment ils pourraient être différents.

Quels peuvent bien être ces raccourcis chez toi ?
&#8226; « ouvrir la fenêtre d'activité » (&#8997;&#8984;A) : menu _Fenêtre > Activité_
&#8226; « Afficher/Masquer l'adresse » (&#8984;ù) : menu _Présentation > Afficher/Masquer la barre d'adresse_
&#8226; « ouvrir la fenêtre de téléchargement » (&#8997;&#8984;L) : menu _Fenêtre > Téléchargements _


----------



## rvincent54 (15 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les raccourcis sont normalement ceux de Safari, et non pas ceux de Lion. Je ne comprends pas comment ils pourraient être différents.
> 
> Quels peuvent bien être ces raccourcis chez toi ?
> &#8226; « ouvrir la fenêtre d'activité » (&#8997;&#8984;A) : menu _Fenêtre > Activité_
> ...



je ne sais pas ce qui ne fonctionne pas le raccourci "ouvrir la fenêtre de téléchargement" car il n'est pas présent dans le menu déroulant... pour les autres j'ai fermé puis ouvert safari et pas de soucis ???


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> je ne sais pas ce qui ne fonctionne pas le raccourci "ouvrir la fenêtre de téléchargement" car il n'est pas présent dans le menu déroulant...


Tu veux dire qu'il n'y a pas « Téléchargements » dans le menu « Fenêtre »  de Safari ?


----------



## regsam (15 Août 2011)

Pour répondre à PA5CAL, effectivement, il n'y a pas de "téléchargement" dans le menu Fenêtre de Safari. Il faut aller dans le menu Présentation >Personnaliser la barre d'outils et choisir Téléchargements et le faire glisser dans la barre d'outils.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2011)

regsam a dit:


> Pour répondre à PA5CAL, effectivement, il n'y a pas de "téléchargement" dans le menu Fenêtre de Safari. Il faut aller dans le menu Présentation >Personnaliser la barre d'outils et choisir Téléchargements et le faire glisser dans la barre d'outils.


Oui...  ? Et à ton avis, ma copie d'écran avec l'item « Téléchargements » dans le menu « Fenêtre », elle sort d'où ? 

Je parle bien du menu de Safari (situé en haut de l'écran), et non pas de la barre d'outils.

Si tu es bien sous Leopard (comme tes infos de config l'indiquent), je ne vois pas pourquoi cet item du menu aurait disparu... À moins que tu ne sois aussi passé à Lion ? Peux-tu confirmer ?


----------



## rvincent54 (15 Août 2011)

Oui Pasal il n y a pas téléchargement ds le menu fenêtre ( désole pour ma phrase qui veut rien dire  )  Regsam, j ai déjà fait la manoeuvre que tu présentes. Cela n empêche que je n arrive pas â ouvrir une fenêtre de téléchargement si aucun n'est en cours ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------

Dsl je suis au taff et je réponds avec mon iPhone... D ou les fautes de frappe. Ps: Moi je suis sous Lion


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> Ps: Moi je suis sous Lion


Pourrais-tu me donner le numéro de version et de build de Safari ?

Chez moi, j'ai la version 5.1 build 6534.50, et le menu _Fenêtre > Téléchargements_ est inclus *en dur* dans l'application (i.e. dans le fichier _Safari.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/MainMenu.nib/keyedobjects.nib_).

J'aimerais comprendre la raison pour laquelle la commande aurait disparu. Est-ce une version de Safari spécifique à Lion ? Lion supprimerait-il la commande, par erreur ou volontairement ?


----------



## rvincent54 (15 Août 2011)

Ok je te transmets ça des que je rentre du boulot mais ce dont je me souviens c'est avoir mis à jour safari tout de suite après avoir installé Lion...


----------



## rvincent54 (15 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pourrais-tu me donner le numéro de version et de build de Safari ?
> 
> Chez moi, j'ai la version 5.1 build 6534.50, et le menu _Fenêtre > Téléchargements_ est inclus *en dur* dans l'application (i.e. dans le fichier _Safari.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/MainMenu.nib/keyedobjects.nib_).




Voilà la réponse :
Version 5.1 (7534.48.3)

quand à _Safari.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/MainMenu.nib/keyedobjects.nib_, impossible de le trouver


----------



## rvincent54 (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Alors, personne n'a d'explication à l'absence de "téléchargement" dans le menu fenêtre sous safari  5.1???


----------



## Dead head (20 Août 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Alors, personne n'a d'explication à l'absence de "téléchargement" dans le menu fenêtre sous safari  5.1???



Il n'y a plus l'item Téléchargement dans le menu Fenêtre de Safari. Par contre, une fenêtre pop-up s'afflche quand un téléchargement est en cours. On peut également aller dans le menu Présentation > Personnaliser la barre d'outils, et inclure l'icône Téléchargement dans la barre d'outils de Safari.

La fenêtre de Téléchargement telle qu'elle existait me manque fort. Je pouvais auparavant repérer une vidéo dans la fenêtre Activité, copier son adresse et la coller dans Téléchargement pour lancer automatiquement ce téléchargement. Aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas encore comment faire quand il n'y a aucun accès direct au téléchargement.


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2011)

Dead head a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas encore comment faire quand il n'y a aucun accès direct au téléchargement.



Bah si c'est le sujet du topic justement ! C'est dans la fenêtre d'activité que tu repères une vidéo, ensuite suffit de copier la ligne et de la coller dans la barre d'url d'une nouvelle fenêtre de safari. Si ça fonctionne pas, tu peux faire "alt+double click" sur la ligne concernée, ça marche chez moi.

Regarde plus haut, différentes solutions sont énumérées.


----------



## Dead head (20 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah si c'est le sujet du topic justement ! C'est dans la fenêtre d'activité que tu repères une vidéo, ensuite suffit de copier la ligne et de la coller dans la barre d'url d'une nouvelle fenêtre de safari. Si ça fonctionne pas, tu peux faire "alt+double click" sur la ligne concernée, ça marche chez moi.
> 
> Regarde plus haut, différentes solutions sont énumérées.



J'ai lu, et trouvé *la solution*. Merci.


----------

